# The Greens & Views vs. Green Community



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

I have two housing rental options for my Dubai move that I would like some local opinions on:

(1) A highrise condo in The Greens & Views in Al Thanyya; or

(2) A home in Green Community in Jebel Ali

I will not have a car on a regular basis so access to public transportation is a concern. The home in Green Community is significantly less money, but I think access to the Metro will be more of a hassle, although there is a bus stop close by and a hotel nearby that would have taxis.

Thank you in advance for in any insight you may be able to offer!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Neither has convenient metro links. 

Are you looking for short term rental? I think from your other posts you may be?
We have recently used PK Properties for a 3 month stay before we leave Dubai. We have a 1 bedroom in Marina near JLT metro which includes DEWA, Internet, AC, furnished and nice facilities. 

http://www.pkproperties.ae

Jose or Ingrid are good people to talk to. 

Might be helpful to contact them?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Relatively speaking Greens is a better choice. The walk to the metro will be 15-20 mins or a 10 Dirham taxi ride. 
Check out Google Maps?


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Relatively speaking Greens is a better choice. The walk to the metro will be 15-20 mins or a 10 Dirham taxi ride.
> Check out Google Maps?


Yea i'd definitely take a taxi on the minimum charge, the pub is the only place i'd walk to in this weather!

what sort of money are you willing to part with and for how long?

are you travelling somewhere everyday? where to?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> I will not have a car on a regular basis so access to public transportation is a concern. The home in Green Community is significantly less money, but I think access to the Metro will be more of a hassle, although there is a bus stop close by and a hotel nearby that would have taxis.
> 
> Thank you in advance for in any insight you may be able to offer!


Getting a taxi from any 'home' is not difficult, you can set up your home landline number with the taxi dispatch number to automatically send a car to your address, so no need to wander down to the 'hotel' to get one. Once you've booked the first taxi using your landline, by talking to a human, then future bookings can be done without even speaking to an operator for pick ups from the registered address.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Just so that you are aware, Al Thanya is not a high-rise apartment building. It goes up to 8 floors, I think, and only certain parts of the complex. The actual high rises are the tall towers to one side of the community and they go up to over 25 floors!

Greens is handier to the metro. You can walk to the station easily. It's altogether a much more central and convenient community but if you want easy access to transit you're better off looking into the Marina or JLT. 

Green Community is, as we would say, way out. You will spend a fortune on taxis. 

M


JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> I have two housing rental options for my Dubai move that I would like some local opinions on:
> 
> (1) A highrise condo in The Greens & Views in Al Thanyya; or
> 
> ...


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

Yussif said:


> Yea i'd definitely take a taxi on the minimum charge, the pub is the only place i'd walk to in this weather!
> 
> what sort of money are you willing to part with and for how long?
> 
> are you travelling somewhere everyday? where to?



I will be in Dubai from November 1-May 15. My monthly budget for a private bedroom and private bathroom in a shared apartment (no more than one roommate or one couple) is $1200 a month, which I realize is not a lot, but it can be done.

I work from home so I am hoping I only have to make 1-2 short trips during the week to do errands and get groceries. I am planning on renting a car on the weekends to go places the Metro can not take me.

Thanks!


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Just so that you are aware, Al Thanya is not a high-rise apartment building. It goes up to 8 floors, I think, and only certain parts of the complex. The actual high rises are the tall towers to one side of the community and they go up to over 25 floors!
> 
> Greens is handier to the metro. You can walk to the station easily. It's altogether a much more central and convenient community but if you want easy access to transit you're better off looking into the Marina or JLT.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all of the advice. I have confirmed the highrise condo is part of The Views, near The Greens.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Getting a taxi from any 'home' is not difficult, you can set up your home landline number with the taxi dispatch number to automatically send a car to your address, so no need to wander down to the 'hotel' to get one. Once you've booked the first taxi using your landline, by talking to a human, then future bookings can be done without even speaking to an operator for pick ups from the registered address.


Very good to know! Thank you so much!


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

BBmover said:


> Neither has convenient metro links.
> 
> Are you looking for short term rental? I think from your other posts you may be?
> We have recently used PK Properties for a 3 month stay before we leave Dubai. We have a 1 bedroom in Marina near JLT metro which includes DEWA, Internet, AC, furnished and nice facilities.
> ...


I am planning to be in Dubai from November 1-May 15. I will definitely check out the link to sent to me. Thank you very much!


----------



## roosterbooster20132013 (May 13, 2013)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> I am planning to be in Dubai from November 1-May 15. I will definitely check out the link to sent to me. Thank you very much!


Jennifer\
I live right across from your selected bldg, Just so that all of you know
in GREENS ( 1 minute walk from your blgd) tehre is a bus stop and emaar runs FREE shuttle from 7 to 10 am and 4 to 7 am to Dubai Internet city Metro station. in 15 minute interval, many many people use it
taxi will be minimum 12 dh to metro stn


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> Jennifer\
> I live right across from your selected bldg, Just so that all of you know
> in GREENS ( 1 minute walk from your blgd) tehre is a bus stop and emaar runs FREE shuttle from 7 to 10 am and 4 to 7 am to Dubai Internet city Metro station. in 15 minute interval, many many people use it
> taxi will be minimum 12 dh to metro stn


Very helpful! Thank you!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> I am planning to be in Dubai from November 1-May 15. I will definitely check out the link to sent to me. Thank you very much!


If you're looking in the Greens then the company have apartments there. Good to check out other locations too. The price for 1 bed will be above your price but they may have studio apartments?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If the apartment is in Al Thanya it is not in the Views but the Greens. 

Just think of it as two subcommunities within one community that everyone still refers to as the Greens. The difference being that the Views apartments are fancier although not necessarily bigger. 



JenniferMovesToDubai said:


> Thank you for all of the advice. I have confirmed the highrise condo is part of The Views, near The Greens.


----------



## JenniferMovesToDubai (May 14, 2015)

BBmover said:


> If you're looking in the Greens then the company have apartments there. Good to check out other locations too. The price for 1 bed will be above your price but they may have studio apartments?


I will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## hantee (Oct 12, 2015)

*How big is the study (room) in the apartments?*

Hi,

I saw in lots of ads that there is a study (room) in some of the apartments in The Greens. How big is it? Could a bed fit in?

Thank you, hantee


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes. But a very tiny space and barely big enough for one single bed and side table. The studies I've seen were mostly windowless although a few had windows. 



hantee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw in lots of ads that there is a study (room) in some of the apartments in The Greens. How big is it? Could a bed fit in?
> 
> Thank you, hantee


----------

